# A Sad Day :(



## Kirsty1985

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum and I'm wondering if someone can help or has experienced something similar..

Rex our 8 month old cockapoo had a fit last Sunday - we had thought it was one off due to the heat but he unfortunately suffered another one again today.

We took him straight to the vet - who checked bloods and confirmed everything was okay and then advised that the next step would be an MRI scan - we think it could be epilepsy 

Has anyone experienced anything similar or has anyone got an advice that could help us?

Kirsty


----------



## fairlie

Poor Rex and poor you. I've known dogs with epilepsy who did just fine, only trouble was the meds required got pricey. Hopefully it is nothing more than that and he has a long and happy life. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## RuthMill

I know dogs with epilepsy and they are good on their meds. They don't test for it until the dog has had more than one seizure. The meds work really well.. Try mot to worry. Rex will be fine I'm sure


----------



## Tinman

Sending Rex and you best wishes, I hope it all turns out well xx


----------



## Kirsty1985

Thanks a lot guys!! its been a really sad day for us! we love him so much and will do anything to make sure that he's okay .. MRI scan next  xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

My first dog many years ago had epilepsy. The medication kept him relatively fit free and he was a fit and active dog his whole life. The fits he did have bothered us far more than him and we finally lot him due to general old age at the age of 15.

Hope your boy is OK.


----------



## fairlie

2ndhandgal said:


> My first dog many years ago had epilepsy. The medication kept him relatively fit free and he was a fit and active dog his whole life. The fits he did have bothered us far more than him and we finally lot him due to general old age at the age of 15.
> 
> Hope your boy is OK.


Wow, fifteen is a really good age for any dog. Those are very reassuring words 2ndhand, thank you! We do love them ever so very much, and even more so when we are worried about them.


----------



## emjon123

Our friend's dog has epilepsy and is great little dog with absolutely no problems. He takes medication and is as fit and normal as any other dog.


----------



## Tinman

Do you know, thinking back, we had a dog "nova" he had fits, he was a mixed breed (mongrel) I don't recall him as a puppy - so he was here before me!! 
He had fits, I remember my mum just sitting with him and holding on to his front paws & hugging him until it passed. 
He had no medication or anything, they weren't regular - say 3 or 4 a year..
He lived to about 14 I think (parvovirus in the end) :rip:


----------



## tessybear

Best wishes to you and Rex. I'm sure you'll get through it you obviously love your puppy very much.


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Kirsty

I am so sorry to read this and I know just how scary and sad it feels.

Benji was diagnosed with epilepsy last September after a number of seizures. He was 2 yrs and 2 months old. In young dogs MRI is not often recommended because it is so unlikely to show up anything and is expensive. It is important to do bloods to rule out other underlying causes for seizures.

We have had a tough 8 months trying to get the medication right and he still has seizures every 2-3 weeks. He has been on 4 different types of drugs and is now on a combination of 2 which has helped to reduce the severity of the seizures. But, he is healthy and happy and I am sure completely oblivious to his condition.

I think Benji is unusual in that his epilepsy has been difficult to treat and manage. That is not the case with most dogs, as others have already said.

Epilepsy is cruel and ugly for us to witness. My husband and i have cried and found it so distressing at times. But over time we have began to cope better and really...Benji is fine!

There have been a couple of sites I have found really helpful. The canine epilepsy Facebook group;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/9991858369/

and the canine epilepsy guardian angels website;

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com

Have you let your breeder know about the situation? It's good to.

Please let me know if i can be of any support.

Much love

Meg


----------



## Kirsty1985

Thanks a lot for your support and Meg thanks a lot for the links! 

It's very early days for Rex at the moment, he had his first seizure a week ago and his second seizure on Saturday morning.. we're not sure what has caused it and I suppose are assuming that it is epilepsy (the vet cannot confirm this until we have the results from his MRI scan which is booked in a week today)

Other than the two fits he is completely healthy - his bloods came back pretty much perfect but we were given antibiotics for a possible viral infection.

Rex is our first dog and we are both devastated - Meg, how awful for it to take 8 months to get sorted - I was told that they know nothing about the seizures and have taken some comfort in that - I hope that things have managed to settle down for Benji with the medication and you don't have to cope with anymore seizures!

I contacted the breeder immediately and fortunately she hasn't experienced anything like this before - I'm hoping that the MRI scan comes back clear - I am totally not prepared for any bad news!

Thanks for the support xx


----------



## dave the dog

Good luck with the MRI scan. I'll keep my fingers crossed and will be thinking of you. It is early days. If epilepsy is diagnosed at least you know what you're dealing with and treatment (if needed) can get things under control. Even though our experience sounds awful, it isn't typical. I'll never forget how scary the first fits were. But it's not now. Big hugs to Rex. X


----------



## Kirsty1985

Rex has just had his third seizure - I saw it start but this time kept calm and sat with him until he got through it - it lasted 1 minute in total.  xx


----------



## fairlie

Hugs to both you and Rex. Fingers crossed the vet gets him sorted out with effective meds very soon. I've worked with kids who have seizure disorders. It is frightening at first but after awhile one becomes very matter of fact about it. The best part is it does not seem to hurt them at all apart from making them a little sleepy.


----------



## dave the dog

Oh no! Kirsty I am so sorry. Wishing a quick recovery. No more now rex!
Meg xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Kirsty1985 said:


> Rex has just had his third seizure - I saw it start but this time kept calm and sat with him until he got through it - it lasted 1 minute in total.  xx


Oh I'm sorry. Glad you are sharing with us, we are here to support you as best we can! 

You're managing very well. How long now until he gets more tests?


----------



## Kirsty1985

Okay a quick update on Rex. He spent Monday at the vets getting quite a few tests done - he had an MRI, spinal fluid test, blood tests for the liver and thyroid, a white blood cell count and I think that was it.

We got the results from the MRI scan back on Monday - mostly fine but there was an abnormality on two of the images which suggested inflammation of the brain - the vet thought this could be meningitis but had to wait for the spinal fluid test to come back - we got the results today and they were all fine!

We are at a loose end really - the vet advised that Rex does not have the "normal" symptoms of meningitis and epilepsy - meningitis usually mean lethargy and depression which Rex doesn't have and seizures usually take place when the dog is relaxed 

At a loss at what to do.... what tests confirm epilepsy? xx

Basically the vet has told us to wait to see whether he f


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Kirsty. Good to hear your update and pleased to hear nothing nasty on MRI.
There is no test for epilepsy. I think it's just a case of ruling out other things. And time, monitoring seizures. Has Rex been started on medication?

We have had a bad day today. Benji has had 4 fits and feeling very sorry for himself. I'm waiting to hear back from our neurologist.

Woof to Rex x


----------



## Kirsty1985

I thought so about the test and that it was a case of ruling out everything else before they diagnose epilepsy. I was going to take him back in to the vets tomorrow but decided against it. I think I was disappointed that there wasn't an answer. .. I just wanted him started on some treatment. He is not on any medication at the moment, the vet wants rex to have another fit first.. he said rex is young for epilepsy!! I feel sad we still don't know what's wrong. 

Oh no poor benji he sounds like he's going through the mill.

Rex has had a fit every 6 days for the last 2 ish weeks.. tomorrow is his 6th day
. Im dreading it...  xx


----------



## dave the dog

My understanding is that the younger the dog is, the more likely it is to be epilepsy! Older dogs (over 6) are more likely to have other organic problems causing fits.

I understand that feeling of dread!

Thinking of you x


----------



## Kirsty1985

Well Rex unfortunately followed the same pattern he has for the last 3 weeks and had his 4th seizure today followed by his 5th nearly 12 hours later. To say I am devastated would be an understatement.

I contacted the vets who have prescribed Rex with two lots of medication - steroids (in case its inflammation) and prednisolone (5mg) for his suspected epilepsy

His second fit was by first the worse and it took him a lot longer to pull round

Rex is our first dog and I can honestly say I am heart broken  xx


----------



## fairlie

Kirsty every single one of us here would be heartbroken too. It must hurt so much to have this little being that you are responsible for go through such a tough patch. If there is a silver lining it is that whatever happens the love, pride and joy that your puppy will bring you will be magnified by about twice that of a healthy dog. That is just the way it is when a pet (or child) has problems. It is as if the highs compensate for the lows. 

All best wishes to little Rex and you as you navigate this nightmare. I hope the meds work really fast.


----------



## dave the dog

I am so sorry Kirsty. At least he is now on medication. Which anti- convulsant is he on? Prednisone is the steroid. I hope he tolerates the meds ok. Hope this stops the seizures for a long time. Thinking of you. It will get easier. X


----------



## Kirsty1985

Kirsty1985 said:


> Well Rex unfortunately followed the same pattern he has for the last 3 weeks and had his 4th seizure today followed by his 5th nearly 12 hours later. To say I am devastated would be an understatement.
> 
> I contacted the vets who have prescribed Rex with two lots of medication - steroids (in case its inflammation) and prednisolone (5mg) for his suspected epilepsy
> 
> His second fit was by first the worse and it took him a lot longer to pull round
> 
> Rex is our first dog and I can honestly say I am heart broken  xx


Got the meds wrong the prednisolone was the steroids and the Epiphen (30mg) is for the epilepsy xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Hope he soon settles on the medication. Epiphen is what my boy was on for years and it really did the trick for him.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Thanks ... did you notice any side effects from the medication? Rex is very sleepy and is drinking soo much


----------



## dave the dog

Benji was on epiphen for a very short time and he was very thirsty and very very hungry! He wasn't sleepy but I know many dogs are. They do usually adjust to side-effects over time. Benji was changed to Pexion because it doesn't have the same affect on the liver. Many owners use milk thistle to help protect the liver when on epiphen. The epilepsy Facebook group will tell you more about epiphen and liver issues. It is a very affective anti convulsant. Hugs to Rex xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

It was years ago my boy was on it but I think it made him hyper for the first few days rather than the more usual doped but that wore off quite quickly.

I found this group a huge help at that time and Anne immensely knowledgeable and helpful 

http://www.canineepilepsysupport.co.uk/

Not sure if things have changed but at that time the recommendation was frequent blood tests to check for liver damage and not to use something like Milk thistle unless you started to have problems. My boy did show signs of liver damage at one point and on Annes advice we altered his diet to lower fat and spread meals throughout the day and reversed the damage pretty successfully.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Thanks for your help and support its very much appreciated!

Rex has been on his medication 3 days so far - the vet called me today to see how he was doing and advised that he is treating him for inflammation with the use of steroids and epilepsy medication - we are hoping that in time we can wean him off but only time will tell.

Rex is definitely not himself (its quite sad to see actually, he's like an old man instead of a puppy)

He's very sleepy, drinks vast amounts and is not interested in anything - you really have to tempt him in to play - he's very disorientated as well - just sits and stares  . his tail is constantly under as well, even when he is out on his walks - I took a video tonight and the difference in him is unreal - I just hope his medication kicks in soon and he gets back to his adorable self...I must say I'm not liking being woken up in the night to let the little man out for a wee 

Finding the whole thing very difficult to be honest- I just want him to be back to how he was and feeling well again! xxx


----------



## Cat 53

Poor Rex and poor you. If he is feeling so 'off colour' why not just forget about the playing for now. Once he has adjusted to his meds and feels better in himself, then he will play again. I'd be tempted just to keep him quiet and give him lots of TLC. For yourself, can you not put paper down for him to wee on? At least then, you will get a good nights sleep, which will help you cope with whatever the days throw at you. Big hugs. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dave the dog

:hug::hug::hug:
Hope things begin to improve soon
Meg x


----------



## lisaj

This is so sad, I'm really sorry that you're all having to go through this, poor Rex and poor you. I'm sending lots of love and a big hug and hope things get better for you quickly :hug:


----------



## Tinman

Kirsty1985 said:


> Thanks for your help and support its very much appreciated!
> 
> Rex has been on his medication 3 days so far - the vet called me today to see how he was doing and advised that he is treating him for inflammation with the use of steroids and epilepsy medication - we are hoping that in time we can wean him off but only time will tell.
> 
> Rex is definitely not himself (its quite sad to see actually, he's like an old man instead of a puppy)
> 
> He's very sleepy, drinks vast amounts and is not interested in anything - you really have to tempt him in to play - he's very disorientated as well - just sits and stares  . his tail is constantly under as well, even when he is out on his walks - I took a video tonight and the difference in him is unreal - I just hope his medication kicks in soon and he gets back to his adorable self...I must say I'm not liking being woken up in the night to let the little man out for a wee
> 
> Finding the whole thing very difficult to be honest- I just want him to be back to how he was and feeling well again! xxx



Thinking of you and Rex and hoping and praying things get better for you all xx


----------



## fairlie

Best wishes from us as well that he turns the corner and feels like himself again soon. Tender and gentle hugs to little Rex.


----------



## Mazzapoo

Aw and from us too, health and happiness is beaming your way xx


----------



## Marzi

How sad for you.
Try to just go one day at a time, hopefully they'll get his medications balaced and you'll have bouncy playful Rex back soon. In the meantime I'd do as Marion suggests - lots of TLC and some heart to heart conversations. Keep telling him how much you love him. He'll lick up your tears and he'll enjoy hearing your voice.
I had a GSD who fitted - she lived to 13 and a half and was a great dog.... It is not the fits I remember when I think of my Sheba.


----------



## DB1

Others have said what I feel, and I do feel for you, how terrible to have this worry over your lovely boy, I hope he starts improving really soon and can begin to start enjoying life and being his old self again. xx


----------



## Meredith

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Rex is lucky to have you. I hope things start to look up for you soon.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Rex has been on his medication for 6 days now and still no improvement - tomorrow will be his 6th day again so if things follow the same pattern there is potentially another day of seizures to follow.

We spoke to the vet today who advised that we should see an improvement in 7-10 days - really hoping so

Thanks a lot for your support and advice - its good to know we are doing all the right things and hopefully little Rex will be back to his normal self soon

Starting to struggle with the lack of sleep (I was cleaning the carpet at 1:30am last night after he wee'd on the landing and letting him out for the toilet and 4:30am) - I wouldn't have it any other way though bless him! 

Picture of my little man attached 

xxx


----------



## fairlie

He is so lucky to be so loved. Good for you for doing whatever it takes for that gorgeous boy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I hope he feels better and the medication kicks in. I know with some of these medications you have to build up to enough to do the job but I can only imagine how difficult it may be. Hugs to you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove

I've been following this thread and keep hoping young Rex will soon be feeling better

Agree with fairlie though, he is loved and that is the most important thing


----------



## Kirsty1985

Rex has been on his medication now for 9 days and we have managed to go 9 days without a seizure - he's picking up a little bit but is extremely tired.. I've done a load of research and I'm convinced he has "inflammation (meningitis)"- I suppose only time will tell... keep thinking why us but I know that wont change things and we just have to deal with it and make him as happy as we can! 2 weeks and we are back at the vets to discuss what happens next.. I will keep you all updated...thanks a lot for your support - Rex says hi xx


----------



## Cat 53

Well, a full nine days seizure free is good news. One step in the right direction. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Tinman

There is sticky threads on here about meningitis In the health section, pleased to hear Rex has had a good 9 days, long may it continue x


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Glad you have managed 9 days fit free 

The tired effect could still be him adjusting to the medication so it is still early days for him getting used to it so I am sure things will improve


----------



## Kirsty1985

its definitely the medication that's knocking him out bless him... he's picking up slowly xx


----------



## fairlie

You must have felt so relieved when he got past the six day mark.  If it is meningitis what happens next? Can you try weaning him off the meds when the inflammation subsides?


----------



## dave the dog

So pleased he has been seizure free. If it is meningitis and inflammation is subsiding, the future looks good. I really hope so and you'll be able to wean off the medication. Hugs to Rex and good luck. Keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Kirsty, I only just picked up your message to me today, sorry not been on here for a while. I contacted Meg today about the symptoms and epilepsy and have now just picked up this thread and realised you were already talking to each other, which is good! 

As I said, the symptoms don't sound like classic SRMA and normally a spinal tap would show it although Ali's poo Beau had it and her tests were inconclusive too. The good news is that your vet is being wise and treating with steroids any way. That is the right treatment if it is SRMA. Obi was on Prednisolone. Unfortunately it does have negative side effects such as despression, thirst, hunger. I had to adjust and learn to live with this for the year that Obi was on them and then again when he relapsed. However, he is off them now and has been for over a year and a lot of his personality came back. He certainly got his playfulness and bounce back (you should see him playing with my two other poos) although he doesn't like dogs he doesn't know approaching him and will tell them off. This could be connected to the fact that he was only 5/6 months when he got sick and it was a key time in his puppy development and socialising. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that it all seems pretty bleak right now and you are coping with so much, plus the disappointment that everything isn't perfect etc. etc. but it will get better. You sound like a very caring and responsible owner and with you by his side Rex has every opportunity to live a happy life. You just needs lots of time and patience and there will always be support for you here if you need it. :hug:


----------



## Kirsty1985

Hello Claire,

Thanks for your reply and no worries about the late reply.
The vet wanted to do another spinal tap when Rex started to deteriorate but I managed to discuss with him the need to start steroids straight away which he agreed to.
Rex's symptoms aren't classic I agree - we're all a bit perplexed with what it could be but I think its nearer to SMRA than anything else - especially when just before the seizures started Rex had "ticks"...

His symptoms at the moment are depression, lethargy, panting and drooling, leaning against the wall for support and being unsteady on his feet - this is less frequent though! He still enjoys a walk but other than that his personality has changed significantly and all he wants to do is eat, drink, wee and sleep - I know this is most likely the side effects from the medication.

I have accepted that this is how things are for now but I am hoping he starts to pick up soon - how long does it take for the medication to take effect? Rex has been taking it for 11 days now and we have seen little improvement (although he hasn't had any fits which is great news)

I have taken comfort in knowing that Rex is on the right medication now and also that Obi managed to get through it (hopefully it will be the same for Rex) - its early days I know and we have a long way to go with the early morning wake up calls for the toilet and the constant sitting by the fridge for food..  

xx


----------



## Kirsty1985

fairlie said:


> You must have felt so relieved when he got past the six day mark.  If it is meningitis what happens next? Can you try weaning him off the meds when the inflammation subsides?



Hello, Rex has to go back to the vets in a weeks time to check his blood; thee medication he is on needs to be at the right level otherwise it can affect the liver - we will then discuss with the vet how long Rex needs to be on the medication for before we can attempt to wean him off (I think we're talking months rather than weeks) and he can only be taken off the medication I he remains fit free and he doesn't deteriorate in any way - so far so good xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Kirsty1985 said:


> Hello, Rex has to go back to the vets in a weeks time to check his blood; thee medication he is on needs to be at the right level otherwise it can affect the liver - we will then discuss with the vet how long Rex needs to be on the medication for before we can attempt to wean him off (I think we're talking months rather than weeks) and he can only be taken off the medication I he remains fit free and he doesn't deteriorate in any way - so far so good xx


You're absolutely right Kirsty, it will be months not weeks and the weaning off the steroids must be really, really slow and supervised by your vet. Dogs can easily relapse if they come off the medication too quickly. Keep your chin up. Here if you need to ask anything.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Just a quick question about the medication - Rex has managed to go 13 days without a fit which is absolutely fantastic but he's really struggling with the medication - the obvious side effects I can cope with (hungry, thirsty and needing the toilet) but he is still very depressed - doesn't even like going for his walks now and is panting and breathing really heavily all of the time - did you experience this with Obi? xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Kirsty, Obi was reluctant to go for walks for the first few weeks and gradually got better. Yes he was depressed, for sure. I didn't see it so much at first but looking back he definitely was. When we were out walking he spent the whole time on his own quietly sniffing and walking on his own. No playing or bouncing around and didn't want the company of other dogs at all. As I slowly weaned him off the drugs I didn't really notice any major improvements with his side effects until he was on less than 5mg a day. He started at 20mg a day. One day at a time. I'm confident Rex can make a great recovery just like Obi did.


----------



## DB1

Kirsty I really feel for you, you obviously love Rex so much and it is so hard when they are poorly, knowing that Obi has recovered well must give you comfort, I hope Rex 's side effects lessen a little, he really does not sound like a happy boy, good luck with your next vet's visit.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Really struggling tonight...:'( I just want my little puppy bk xxx


----------



## fairlie

I really feel for you. Having a special needs dog is not what you signed up for. There is a story for people facing a life time with a special needs child that I really like, I know it is not the same but hopefully it will give some solace. 

http://www.our-kids.org/Archives/Holland.html

One of three things will happen. Rex will recover and be the pup you dreamed of

or you'll love and care for him the best you can his whole life and maybe get another puppy to keep him company and provide him with some comfort

or you'll decide that his needs will be better met with someone who is in a better life position to care for him. In each case it is going to be ok.

Hugs.


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Kirsty

I am just catching up with what's been happening with Rex, and I am so sorry it is still so difficult. You have done an amazing job researching and finding out all you can for him. 

I am glad you have the support of Clare and her experience with lovely Obi. I know now feels like a nightmare, but I hope you are encouraged by the recovery Obi made. It just feels like a really long slog and heart breaking at the moment. I hope you also have the support of an empathetic vet (mine is used to me crying a lot!). It sounds like he has been on the ball.

I have been through a huge range of emotions with Benji's situation ( i know it's different to yours), from anger, fear, frustration, despair and awful sadness. It is a bit like grieving for the dog you had and part of the process for accepting the situation in coping with a dog with special needs. And it makes them very special. For me it has made me love Benji even more. 

It sounds like you have a lovely bond with Rex and he is so lucky to have you to love and care for him. Take it one day at a time. In fact, one week at a time is often better.

I hope you find support here. We are here on your bad days and we are all wishing Rex well as soon as possible.

Much love

Meg xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Kirsty :hug::hug::hug: I know how you feel. It's really hard to watch but it will improve. I know these side effects are awful but the steroids are doing a really important job right now. Meg is so right, you go through so many emotions and it's ok to feel them. I remember being out on walks with my Poo buddies and watching their dogs bounce around and play together and feeling really sad inside and a little bit jealous   as my boy just trotted along in his own little world. Two years on I now have three and they tear around after each other like lunatics! 

Take the positives and focus on them. It's great news that Rex has been fit free since being on the medication. Small steps...you will get there.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Thanks a lot... definitely feeling mixed emotions about it all but realise I must be patient and understand that its going to take some time to get him sorted! he's spent most of the day sleeping but managed a little bit of play time with the dogs next door.. he's definitely in a world of his own though 

We will do whatever it takes to make him feel better  xx


----------



## Kirsty1985

Hello,

Rex had his first check up at the vets today and things are going ok - he hasn't had a fit since he has started taking the medication (nearly 3 weeks) so we are going to continue with the anti-epileptic medication - the vets not that keen on taking him off this any time soon.

But....

He is going to start to wean him off the steroids starting with 1.5 tablets twice a day - this is down from 2 - we need to do this for two weeks to start with - the vet seems to think his behaviour (depression, lethargy, etc) is down to the steroids so hopefully we will see a happy dog soon! 

Bloods have been sent away - will get the results on Monday!

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Grove

Pleased to hear an update. Hope weaning off the steroids gets him feeling more like his old self.


----------



## dave the dog

That is fantastic news!


----------



## Tinman

Hopefully Rex will be settled on his meds and be bouncing back to his old self in no time, x


----------



## Kirsty1985

Well the gud news was short lived... rex just had another seizure  xx


----------



## dave the dog

Damn! Had you already started reducing the steroid? I guess that will need to go on hold now. So disappointing. Hope he and you are ok.

I don't want to jinx it, but if Benji makes it through the night, it will be the longest he has gone without a seizure since his first one in September - 23 days. Keeping everything crossed.

Meg x


----------



## DB1

So sorry to hear that. sending hugs. xx


----------



## Kirsty1985

Rex has now had 4 fits in less than 24 hours, all lasting approximately 2 minutes.... this is by far the worst he has been so far and there isn't really a lot that we can do. we need to wait for the results from his blood tests and see where we go from there!

Meg - how is Benji doing? xx


----------



## RuthMill

Sorry to hear about poor Rex today. How awful for all of you to be experiencing this.


----------



## DB1

ditto what Ruth said, I really sympathise, wish I could do or say something more useful. give him a big hug and look after yourself too. xx


----------



## dave the dog

Oh Kirsty. What a dreadful day. 4 fits is awful.

I shouldn't have mentioned Benji was doing well. He did break his record of 23 days no seizures. But yesterday was a really bad day and he had 3 seizures during the day all between 2-4 minutes. I forget how bad the bad days are until they happen. :-(

Fingers crossed for Rex and hope the rest of the weekend is restful for you all. Xx


----------



## Marzi

I am so sorry to read these updates.
Poor you, poor dogs.
If we could only have a fairy wand and make it all better. Sadly not always the way things turn out. I am sure that you are having honest and frank discussions with your vet. Do make sure that you are completely honest with how you are feeling and coping. It is very, very hard.
Years ago when my eldest son was about 18 months and I was just pregnant with my second son my beautiful GSD, Cheka, developed a 'condition' it wasn't seizures - but it was chronic and painful. She had two exploratory ops and several trips to the vet hospital for tests, consultations and second opinions. She was in pain, everything that they tried seemed to make it worse not better. She was so brave, but I hated taking her to be prodded, manipulated, sedated, operated on. In her case she was putting calcium deposits down in her muscle tissue, basically just turning to bone. The vets were fascinated.... in the end I made the decsion to put my gorgeous girl to sleep. I felt that she had had more than enough, it was so very hard and I felt awful after - but for me at the time it was the right decison and I do feel it was right for her too.
Every case is different and everyone appreciates how much you love your dog. I am keeping everything crossed for Rex and Benjii and my heart really goes out to you loving them through this.


----------



## dave the dog

Thank you Marzi. We really appreciate your kindness. For us hopefully things will improve as we get better control of Benji's epilepsy and for Kirsty and Rex this is an acute period as his meningitis begins to respond to steroids. 

Benji is not aware of seizures. Although it sounds horrific to describe and distressing for us, Benji has no idea what's going on and leads a full life other than the off day he has with a seizure (or 3!). Epilepsy is much harder for the owner than the dog. Good days are good.

xxx


----------



## Kirsty1985

At the moment we really have no idea what's wrong with Rex, I had hoped it was meningitis (because it can be cured) but as time goes on I think its epilepsy - Rex had another small fit about 15 minutes ago - 7 days he lasted this time! 

I feel happier as the days go by when Rex is seizure free but I find myself always looking over my shoulder and waiting for it to happen!

I'm sure I will relax about the whole thing in time, I just hope it doesn't get any worse... He's only 10 months old bless him 

I hope Benji is doing well now... like you say the good days are good and thankfully there are a lot more good days than bad xx


----------



## fairlie

Seven days is great. Is he less lethargic as he adjusts to the meds now?


----------



## Kirsty1985

He seems a bit brighter - he has started to play with his toys and is always pleased to see us. He is no where near what he was but little steps and hopefully we will get there...  xx


----------



## Marzi

You are brilliant, Rex is very lucky to have you loving him.


----------



## fairlie

Marzi said:


> You are brilliant, Rex is very lucky to have you loving him.


...and vice versa. If he is perking up and happy to see you it means he is a tough little cookie and he knows he is loved.


----------



## Peanut

Any updates on Rex? I keep thinking about him....

I hope he is better.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Sorry for not being in touch for a while.. life's been pretty hectic.. Rex is still fitting twice a week despite doubling his medication. his personality is still the same, he's not interested in anything but food and even struggles to walk too far - well anything more than 2 miles... I have been told it takes months to get things sorted so I am still hoping there's light at the end of the tunnel.. I'm very impatient and still waiting for my little man to return xx


----------



## RuthMill

You're doing great, it's not easy waiting for a treatment plan to work in anyone we love. 

Really hope Rex gets a break soon  poor guy


----------



## Peanut

Thanks for the update...I keep thinking about you and little Rex. Surely surely one day all will be put behind and the little man will be back.

You are doing great and surely he will get back with the medication.

Keep going and remember we are all here to support you.


----------



## Kirsty1985

I'm sure we will get there soon - thanks soo much for your support! it means a lot to us.. its nice to know we are in your thoughts! xx


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Kirsty
I'm sorry to hear things are still so tough.
Thinking of you
Meg


----------



## Kirsty1985

Things still aren't great unfortunately and poor rexy is still suffering from 2 seizures a week. We have added bromide to his medication (pheno) but this is not having much effect. It can take up to 6 weeks for the drugs to kick in so keep your fingers and toes crossed for him...

3 month's and still no further forward  xx


----------



## fairlie

Everything crossable is crossed for Rex here. Sending you all warm hugs.


----------



## DB1

So sorry for poor Rex and you, I really hope this new medication works. xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Sorry to hear you are still struggling and sounds like it has been decided it is epilepsy?

Lots of other things can help as well as the medication, even things like diet so if you are in the UK I really suggest you give Anne a call 

http://www.canineepilepsysupport.co.uk/

Hope things start to settle down soon


----------



## Cat 53

That's sad Kirsty. Everything now crossed.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Kirsty, just catching up on how you and Rex are doing. So sorry things haven't improved much yet  . It seems that it is epilepsy and not meningitis then? What has your vet confirmed or is it still trial and error? Really hoping the new medication has some positive effects. Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Peanut

I am sorry to hear that Rex is not much better. I keep thinking that it must be really hard for you as my dog is the same age as yours and we don´t appreciate things until they go slightly wrong. Thinking a lot about you. 

I saw the link about the Epilpesy posted before, I would definitely take the recommendation and give them a call. 

Please keep us posted, you are on my thoughts and I am craving to hear from you one day that little Rex is back to himself. Keep strong.


----------



## Kirsty1985

We spoke to another vet last week who suggested reducing the steroids ( we're now at 0.5 tablets every other day for 4 days and then no more) the vet wants to do another spinal fluid test once the steroids are out of his system to check to see if it comes back clear - BUT I think and the vet seems to suggest that its epilepsy... I suppose I had hoped it was something else so that he could be treated and we could move on past what has been a very bad few months.... Rex had a small fit on Thursday and another 2.5 minute one on Saturday... he's getting so fat off the medication but has become super loving... I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow after spending 2 weeks with him .. he is never left on his own (parents are dog sitting) but he does suffer from separation anxiety - he's going to be one sad pooch tomorrow! xx


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Kirsty. It's horrid for you to have this uncertainty regarding diagnosis and I'm sorry things haven't improved. Funny that you say Rex has become super loving, Benji has too. I love that. Unfortunately he has also developed separation anxiety and life generally revolves around him! We are now a year since his diagnosis of epilepsy and we still don't have good control. It seems to take ages and a number of meds and a lot of money! We still have a plan of further medications to try. It takes enormous patience.
I've thought of you often. Fingers and paws crossed for improvements.
Love Meg and Benji


----------



## Peanut

Hi Kirsty, how is little man Rex doing?
Big :hug:


----------



## Kirsty1985

Hello,

Little Rex is doing really well thanks... we have increased his medication and added another one called bromide. we are now 4 weeks fit free.. he has had 2 mini episodes but they haven't developed in to a full blown seizure thankfully. He is a lot happier since he stopped taking the steroids  

xx


----------



## Marzi

This sounds like good news, I am so pleased for Rex and you.


----------



## dave the dog

Great news Kirsty!


----------



## fairlie

Fantastic news about little Rex!


----------



## Peanut

woooow, i am so happy for you!!!

is your little rascal back??? is he starting to be back to himself?

nothing like hearing good news!!!


----------



## Kirsty1985

Hello

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, life just takes over and I never seem to have the time.

We managed to go 5.5 weeks without a seizure but Rex has taken a downward turn these last few weeks - he has had 3 seizure's tonight  ... I think we're going to have a pretty rough time with him but we're determined to make his life as happy as it can be!

I would do anything for him to be well xx


----------



## dave the dog

Are you like me Kirsty? Spending your Saturday night in with your cockapoo. Congratulations on your 5.5 weeks without a seizure. When things are good I think we can cope easily and all is well. And then we have a day of seizures and I feel as if it's our worst day ever and we can't possibly cope. But then it gets better again. I think it's easier for Benji and Rex. I feel your anguish. Living with epilepsy is awful. Ever hopeful x


----------



## fairlie

They learn more and more about the brain every single day, and scientists the world over are sharing their results. Before too long they will find meds that solve the problem for your dogs. All fingers and toes crossed here that it is very, very soon! In the meantime the rest of us are in awe of your enduring love and devotion to your special little dogs. Keep the faith!


----------



## Kirsty1985

I feel like I spend my whole life sat in with my cockapoo... we had a full day planned with him today but unfortunately Rex had 4 seizures in 6 hours and has spent most of the day sleeping. He's currently taking 180mg of pheno am and 120mg pm, plus 320mg of libromode daily... a trip to the vets is needed tomorrow.. really don't know what to do... his current meds clearly aren't working - what is Benji taking and how long has he been seizure free? any help would be greatly appreciated.... feeling sad xx


----------



## dave the dog

We have tried most drugs for Benji and unfortunately he appears to be resistant to them all. Our neurologist says about 30% of epileptic dogs are drug resistant. Currently he is on Zonisamide, levetiracetam, potassium bromide and scullcap and valerian for good measure. Pexion was no help. Our next change will be trying pheno although we have been avoiding it because of liver risks. His drugs cost about £400 a month which thankfully pet insurance is covering. The longest he has been fit free for is 24 days. The usual pattern is every 12-18 days and usually 2-4 fits in 24 hours. It's a drag! But good days are good. We are going away for a few days on Wednesday and I'm actually hoping he has a seizure tonight to get it out of the way! Have you seen a neurologist recently. There are so many different combinations that can be tried, my vet lets the neuro take charge of drugs. Often levetiracetam as a third drug can be really effective (sadly not for us). Perhaps something that will help Rex? Good luck and thinking of you. Today must have been crap!
Meg x


----------



## DB1

I really feel for you both, we all just want our dogs to be happy and healthy and its heartbreaking when they aren't, so good that your guys have wonderful owners, I really hope things get a lot better for them both really soon.


----------



## Tinman

Oh I do hope Rex & benji finds something that works for them
It must be very upsetting when this happens to a much loved pet
(I was only little when our "mongrel" dog used to have them) x


----------



## Peanut

I cannot say much to the sad news of your 2 dogs . I wish I could...

But I can say that you both are A.MA.ZING. That is a certainty. Please keep us posted, you know we want to know how they are and we are here to support you.


----------



## Kirsty1985

Hello

I hope everyone is well.. sorry for not being in touch for a while! Little Rex managed to go 7 weeks without a seizure but the monster struck on Sunday night... he was asleep in the kitchen and then came in to see us as if to tell us that something was wrong, it happened 30 seconds later bless him.. 

We are in regular discussions with the vet about medication and are looking to increase his libromide... 

I have accepted that this is life for my little man and we are determined to make the most of the time when he is well....

Poor little thing...I would do anything to make him better!

Kirsty xxx


----------



## RuthMill

At least he is loved and enjoying his life in between attacks. Poor fella.


----------



## Marzi

7 weeks is amazing, as are you. Rex is very lucky to be loved by you.
A lady I see most mornings has a 6 year old labradoodle who has on average one seizure a fortnight. She said that over time she has just accepted that his epilepsy is just a part of Dennis - he doesn't worry about when his next fit is and doesn't seem bothered after he has recovered from having one... so she tries not to let it weigh her down either, she would prefer that he didn't have epilepsy, but then she'd also prefer it if he didn't roll in poo and delight in being selectively deaf  Actually she just loves him, he is her dog - he loves her too.
Enjoy every day with your boy.


----------



## Tinman

Ah bless little Rex - that's good he went so long, and good he knows he's feeling not quite right and seeks you out.
Hope fully this will be a manageable ailment, and decrease with time and the right medication.
Our dog who had these fits, lived to a ripe old age of 14 or 15 
(RIP nova. ) x


----------



## janice griffiths

so sad i hope he is going to be ok x


----------

